# Αρχή παιδεύσεως η των ονομάτων επίσκεψις = The investigation of the meaning of words is the beginning of education



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Με τόσα για επισκέψεις (visited, revisited) θυμήθηκα και το:

ἀρχὴ παιδεύσεως ἡ τῶν ὀνομάτων ἐπίσκεψις 
του Αντισθένη, το οποίο μεταφράζουν “The investigation of the meaning of words is the beginning of education”.

Να σημειωθεί ότι υπάρχει και λανθασμένη εκδοχή «αρχή σοφίας...».


----------

